

We will build your web or mobile app prototype – in two weeks and for a flat fee - manume
https://www.twoweekprototype.com/

======
manume
Disclaimer: we got the idea from this project from this old HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600650)

------
shenanigoat
I'm not sure how you can guarantee a two-week turnaround without first knowing
the scope of the project. Also, 7500 EUR can buy a lot of dev time.

Is the value prop the speed of development?

~~~
manume
We meet with the client and agree on the scope of the prototype beforehand,
and based on our experience two weeks is a timeframe for which the scope can
be estimated really well!

And you're right, 7500€ can theoretically buy you a lot of dev time, at least
from a junior developer. If you want someone more senior who you don't have to
micromanage and who has experience in working with clients professionally, our
offer a good deal we think. :)

The value prop is the development speed, the fixed price and knowing
beforehand which tools we use and the process we follow. We have talked to
lots of people about this, and the latter point was especially important to
many who got burnt by some developer they found on Odesk or Freelancer.com,
who had her very own style of programming and used non-standard tools, and the
result often was a system that barely worked and couldn't be carried forward
by another developer.

